# finger damage- be careful!



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i usually play acoustic, without picks, using my thumb and index finger to flail away at the strings. theyre pretty tough- i often play my dobro with heavy ass strings for hours without incident, so im shocked by what i woke up to find this morning-
was at a party last night, and a guitar was bieng passed around (a very nice early norman)
when it was handed to me i did a few tunes, played maybe 15 minutes- that was all. 
i did play a bit more energetically than normal- there where a lot of folks there, and i was half drunk. 
but in any case, my index finger is now swollen and red and angry looking- its like a big blood blister under the skin- cant type with it even. really painful.
never had that happen before lol.


----------

